# FM transmitter and lightning



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just had a thought....this usually scares my wife when I say that.
What are your thoughts about using an FM transmitter to send your thunder tracks to different locations, received by an amped FM Receiver with your lightning box?
This seems like a very doable sound trick.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

No logical reason (at least that I can think of) why it wouldn't work, unless you have a _really big_ yard that outstretches the range of your transmitter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I need to get a transmitter together. The more I think about the cooler it gets.


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds good if the price is cheaper than wireless speakers? Keep us in on this sounds good Frightners!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I do actually do that. I work a pro haunt that sit on several acres and in multiple buildings . I mix the thunder from my radio station into the soundtracks of the different attractions. And it also gets send to the ticket booth and food stands and open waiting areas. Last year I actually had a scareactor on break standing at the food stand thought it was really thundering out. The multiple radios and sound system all at different volumes makes it like surround sound. I also have multiple subwoofers spread around so you can feel it as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's what I was thinking !!!
I've got to do this then!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Only downside would be the neighbor tuning in on the stereo and ....BA BOOMMMM BOOMMM!! ....a big thunder clap hits and knocks them off the couch!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would be too funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That would be funny!
I'm putting an order in on Tuesday, I have a couple of leftover tuners from the haunt that I didn't sell off, just have to see if I have any speakers left.
I did find some dimable LED lights recently which I've been wanting to try out.


----------

